# Best flies at the mad river/ reports



## thefraz44 (May 4, 2014)

I'm going there soon just wondering if you all have any ideas.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

Fraz ,
I was logging on this , but since no one else jump in I'll give you what I know and use.
In the evening splat a cricket down next to bank side cover.

a green caddis larva size 16 along with a green soft hackle 14-16 ...larva on the bottom soft hackle a ft or so above .
a cased caddis larva size 12 or even 10 with a white size 12 or green size 14-16 above it 
size 18 bead head pheasant tail bottom again with some soft hackle above it.....
a size 12 soft hackle hare's ear nymph with a white soft hackle above 

if you see fish rising fish a soft hackle on a swing they may be on emerging caddis .... 
if your traveling between nymph spots swing a size 6 or 4 woolly bugger down the bank especially if there's a deep cut with some cover 

the bug that are left are standard caddis , white miller caddis , Ephron's, and BWO's ...the above fly's should have you covered there are trico's also left in the river but I don't tie down to 24's you can also try a brown suan won worm in faster water...I don't fish a worm very often but when I do it works....just don't give the fish long to look at it. you can also try size 18-20 cooper john's ...........good luck


----------



## thefraz44 (May 4, 2014)

Flymaker said:


> Fraz ,
> I was logging on this , but since no one else jump in I'll give you what I know and use.
> In the evening splat a cricket down next to bank side cover.
> 
> ...



Thanks, will tie some up... What is a ephron, never heard of it. Also heard of brown drakes, do those hatch there, if so I'll tie some up

Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

ephrons are a all white mayfly about a size 12-14 , yes there is a drake hatch but its done for this yr .


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

You can also check out Mad River Outfitters. They post about what's been working on the Mad and the Clearfork.
Here's a link to there page.
http://www.madriveroutfitters.com/t-fishing-reports.aspx


----------



## thefraz44 (May 4, 2014)

Flymaker said:


> ephrons are a all white mayfly about a size 12-14 , yes there is a drake hatch but its done for this yr .



Ok thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## thefraz44 (May 4, 2014)

I've checked there actually. (a buddy of mine told me about it) I just wanted some input from people here... Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

everything I gave you is what I'm fishing this late summer . once fall gets here fish everything in size 20 till thanksgiving .....then start to move to full size nymphs by mid Jan. keep in mind the bugs grow . if the Hendrickson is a 24-26 now it will be a 20-18 most of the winter and maybe a 16 by Jan. full size by spring a size 14. during the late fall and winter I fish caddis in size 20-18 and PT in 20-16 .......as well as a brassie in size 18 .....I tie PT in brown, black and natural and caddis in dirty and bright green ...on the mad a caddis and PT is all you need most time's and hare's ear's late spring thru summer....apply loosely.....sine the river before you fish and match the hatch.


----------



## thefraz44 (May 4, 2014)

Flymaker said:


> everything I gave you is what I'm fishing this late summer . once fall gets here fish everything in size 20 till thanksgiving .....then start to move to full size nymphs by mid Jan. keep in mind the bugs grow . if the Hendrickson is a 24-26 now it will be a 20-18 most of the winter and maybe a 16 by Jan. full size by spring a size 14. during the late fall and winter I fish caddis in size 20-18 and PT in 20-16 .......as well as a brassie in size 18 .....I tie PT in brown, black and natural and caddis in dirty and bright green ...on the mad a caddis and PT is all you need most time's and hare's ear's late spring thru summer....apply loosely.....sine the river before you fish and match the hatch.




Ok, I'll make sure to have some ready. And I'll buy a basic entomology kit. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------

